# GentooPub VENETO! 11/05/2007 a Padova

## lavish

Dopo mesi di silenzio, abbiamo deciso con Albertoz che e' giunta l'ora di un nuovo gentoo pub  :Smile: 

L'idea e' di farlo a Padova, come al solito, Venerdi' 11 Maggio.. che ne dite?

----------

## crisandbea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Dopo mesi di silenzio, abbiamo deciso con Albertoz che e' giunta l'ora di un nuovo gentoo pub 
> 
> L'idea e' di farlo a Padova, come al solito, Venerdi' 11 Maggio.. che ne dite?

 

spero di poter essere presente, almeno parteciperò per la prima volta ad un Gentoo-Pub   :Embarassed: 

ciauz

----------

## MoRPh3uSz

Io (che sono Albertoz) vengo sicuramente.

Penso che come tutte le altre volte il punto di incontro resti "Piazza Garibaldi", ma se qualcuno ha delle idee su dove farlo (anche in città diverse da Padova) si faccia avanti o taccia per sempre.

L'ultima volta c'erano più debianisti che gentooisti al gentoo pub.. e questo mi sembra scandaloso, cerchiamo di darci una mossa eh  :Smile: 

----------

## Deus Ex

Presente!

----------

## Wise

Fantastico!

Ci sarò sicuramente!

----------

## lavish

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> Presente!

 

Come l'ultima volta in cui ci siamo trovati poi solo io, Albertoz e Wise?   :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Razz: 

//EDIT: C'era anche Wise, presente come sempre in prima linea a fronteggiare gli assalti debianisti!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Deus Ex

Io alla fine non c'ero perchè mi sono beccato l'influenza. L'avevo anche scritto nel thread, scusandomi di non esser venuto. Gli altri non so...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Scen

Presente  :Cool:  (salvo imprevisti)

----------

## randomaze

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Presente  (salvo imprevisti)

 

...certo che questo developer quando c'e' da bere non mancano mai  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Scen

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Scen wrote:*   Presente  (salvo imprevisti) 
> 
> ...certo che questo developer quando c'e' da bere non mancano mai 

 

LOL   :Laughing:  ( bastardone  :Cool:  )

E che ci vuoi fare, per developpare c'è bisogno di energie, che il luppolo e il malto fermentato forninscono in abbondanza!  :Twisted Evil: 

[EDIT]

Vista la relativa importanza dell'evento (e la sua "scadenza" a breve termine) consiglio ai grandi capi Mods di "stickare" questa discussione, così da darle + visibilità  :Cool: 

----------

## lavish

Forse... e dico FORSE... ci saranno pure X-Drum e Zuglio!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Drum

ma christopher lambert!!!!!!!!!   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

ma proprio l'11 Maggio si doveva svolgere???

unico giorno in cui ho un impegno assolutamente improrogabile  :Neutral: 

µ³ rosico....

----------

## lavish

vi ricordate cosa c'e' venerdi' vero? ...

 :Razz: 

----------

## Wise

no cosa?  :Razz: 

solita piazza (Garibaldi davanti alla ricordi) solita ora(che non ricordo...)?

----------

## X-Drum

 *lavish wrote:*   

> vi ricordate cosa c'e' venerdi' vero? ...
> 
> 

 

argh questo è terrorismo psicologico   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Scen

Ok, baldi giovani:

Ora: 20.30

Luogo: Piazza Garibaldi, Padova

Venghino siori, venghino!  :Cool: 

Siccome vedo che ci sono molti Gentooisti padovani e di provincie limitrofe.... mollate tastiera e mouse e fate un salto, così ci conosciamo di persona!  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

Ragazzi/e, qualcuno questa sera puo' portarmi un banco di ram sodimm pc2100? Vi prego, sono disperato.. devo solo capire se il laptop non fa il boot a causa della ram o della mobo  :Sad: 

Grazie!

----------

## Scen

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ragazzi/e, qualcuno questa sera puo' portarmi un banco di ram sodimm pc2100? Vi prego, sono disperato.. devo solo capire se il laptop non fa il boot a causa della ram o della mobo 

 

Ok, stasera ne porto un paio e vediamo se almeno una delle può andare bene... Speriamo  :Razz:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Deus Ex

Gosh!   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

E' la seconda volta che dico che ci sono e poi non vengo per cause assurde...

Chiedo scusa: la prossima volta mi presenterò direttamente e amen (così almeno prenderò la sfiga di spalle).

Sorry davvero: stavolta sarei davvero da prendere a bastonate   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Peach

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> Sorry davvero: stavolta sarei davvero da prendere a bastonate   

 

fantastico una ragione in più per organizzarne un'altro!!! hehehe

----------

## Deus Ex

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *Deus Ex wrote:*   Sorry davvero: stavolta sarei davvero da prendere a bastonate    
> 
> fantastico una ragione in più per organizzarne un'altro!!! hehehe

 

Oh no! Mi sono piantato la zappa sui piedi da solo! Devo presentarmi con la muta dei giocatori di football americano!?   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## Wise

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *Deus Ex wrote:*   Sorry davvero: stavolta sarei davvero da prendere a bastonate    
> 
> fantastico una ragione in più per organizzarne un'altro!!! hehehe

 

io nn sono per niente portato per i pestaggi...

quindi facciamo che i bastoni li porto io! gli altri fanno il resto!  :Very Happy:   :Razz: 

si rignrazziano tutti i partecipanti di ieri!

menzione speciale a Scen che ha offerto l'ultimo giro!!

alla prossima!!

----------

## Scen

[quote="Wise"] *Peach wrote:*   

> si rignrazziano tutti i partecipanti di ieri!
> 
> menzione speciale a Scen che ha offerto l'ultimo giro!!

 

Mi aggiungo anche io ai ringraziamenti ai partecipanti... pochi ma buoni!  :Cool: 

X l'ultimo giro... de nada  :Wink: 

Infine chiedo pubblicamente che lavish venga retrocesso a Moderatore di riserva causa sua assenza ieri sera, fila in panchina!  :Twisted Evil:  (eh eh, scherso, sarà per la prossima  :Wink:   :Wink:  )

----------

